# Oblivion:Game of the Year Edition won't install.



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

Whenever I put my Oblivion disc 1 disc into my new laptop the auto play comes up. I click install and then my computer makes repetitive noises emanating from the cd drive. The auto play then becomes unresponsive and the noises continue until I take the cd out. What is the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the disk is clean and not scratched, do have another PC to test it in?


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes I've tested it several times on another PC. Every time it works.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you used the drive in the new computer for anything yet?

Try running the setup.exe file directly from the disc instead of autorun.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ummm . . just to confirm. The Oblivion GOTY disk is a DVD. A CD drive will not read it.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Ummm . . just to confirm. The Oblivion GOTY disk is a DVD. A CD drive will not read it.


Yes it I have a DVD drive, my fault for saying otherwise. I have run a few other games such as Cultures 2, Black and White, and Age of Mythology. I've tried running Oblivion not using auto play. The same results.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try copying the disk to the hard drive.


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> Try copying the disk to the hard drive.


Do you do this by going to Computer, right clicking the DVD drive, clicking copy, and then pasting on the hard drive?
If so I tried, it didn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's got be a bad disk then


----------



## shade843 (Jan 14, 2012)

I used a soft cloth dipped in alcohol and cleaned it. It now works. I'm terribly sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's ok it's why we're here


----------

